# Any food allergies?



## JoAnn L. (Jul 9, 2006)

I am allergic to pea's and fresh dill. I know a lady that is allergic to potato peelings but can eat the potato. How about you or someone you know?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm allergic to clams and my SO is allergic to lobster.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 9, 2006)

Add me to the potato peelings group.  It's gotten better with age but.. when ever I peel potatoes I'm  still afraid that my hands and arms will start to itch and my eyes will swell itch blister and turn an ugly shade of red.


----------



## jkath (Jul 9, 2006)

Sulfites (which makes wine a no-no), salt, fresh lemons (except meyers), fresh limes & grapefruit, sometimes cantaloupe, honeydew & strawberries (when they're not over-ripe), some seafood, and the list goes on....


----------



## middie (Jul 9, 2006)

My son has severe milk allergies.


----------



## crewsk (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm allergic to fresh pineapple, it makes my tounge swell up. I just found out yesterday that I have a cousin who is allergic to sucrose. Can you imagine not being able to eat anything with sugar in it?!


----------



## licia (Jul 9, 2006)

I think I'm allergic to sugar - it makes me break out in fatttttttttttt!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 9, 2006)

I once met a guy who was allergic to cheese and so were his grand kids.


----------



## southerncooker (Jul 9, 2006)

I used to be allergic to cool whip. The dr. said I'd grow out of it. I used to also be allergic to cola but I never liked it much anyway. If I eat a lot of raw garlic it makes me loopy, although cooked doesn't bother me.


----------



## amber (Jul 9, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I'm allergic to clams and my SO is allergic to lobster.


 
Sounds like a shell fish allergie Andy.  Can you eat other fish?  My husband is the same, no shell fish for him, but he can eat haddock, cod.


----------



## amber (Jul 9, 2006)

After an allergy test I was told I was allergic to eggs, but I really dont have a reaction to them at all when I eat them.  Walnuts bother me, I get an itchy mouth and canker sores from them.  Those are the only food allergies I know of, but am allergic to pollen, grass, mold spores, and cats.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 9, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> Sounds like a shell fish allergie Andy. Can you eat other fish? My husband is the same, no shell fish for him, but he can eat haddock, cod.


 

We both can eat every kind of shellfish except the one item we each are allergic to.


----------



## unmuzzleme (Jul 10, 2006)

does aloe count?  I've never eaten it, but I've heard you can....

It makes me break out in lotion/oil/moisturizer/sunscreen form.  Weird, right?  

But other than that, I've been lucky so far!  I wish I was allergic to peas.


----------



## erinmself (Jul 10, 2006)

Eggs make me feel sick if I eat them by themself like scrambled eggs or boiled eggs or whatever but if they are baked in to something or like a custard or whatever I feel fine.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm not allergic to any foods, but I am allergice to, don't laugh, cold temperatures.  So sometimes when I eat something really cold, like ice cream, my lips, tongue and mouth will swell.  Anything that touches something cold, swells. Not such a good thing living in the Chicago area!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 10, 2006)

Well, seriously, and luckily, I don't have any food allergies that I know.  Except that one time I ate grouper a while ago, it got me a bit sicky that was the only time any food bothered me directly.
I feel so fortunate, I don't think I can live my life without dairy or wheat, and would be so sad if I couldn't eat my favourite fresh fruits (poor Jkath!!) like strawberries or other berries and melons!!


----------



## thier1754 (Jul 10, 2006)

Tomatoes here, and msg, citrus, high acid foods, high fat foods, sulpher (dried fruits), milk when drunk alone, as well as pollen and grass allergies and  propylene glycol in skin care and makeup. Geez, I'm a bit of a culinary drag! I have no problem with sugar, unfortunately...


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 10, 2006)

My mother and one of my brothers is allergic to shrimp if they eat it they become violently ill throwing up.They also cant eat any thing thats fried in the same oil as shrimp.


----------



## kyles (Jul 11, 2006)

I had a blood test that uncovered an allergy to milk. I was curious about this as I had always had milk and didn't think it was a problem. I got sent to an allergist for other reasons (namely to see if I could get a cat - as a pet not to eat!!!) and he looked into the milk allergy further.

I'm allergic to goat's milk, apparently, how weird is that?

I have never tried it, and if I have goats cheese I get an itchy throat (I don't like goats cheese much anyway)

I'm certainly allergic to sulphur (metabisulphates) and am so pleased that more stores are stocking sulphur free dried fruits. I have to be really careful with wines, a lot of them are full of the metabisulphates.


----------



## ironchef (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm allergic to food that doesn't taste very good.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 12, 2006)

ironchef said:
			
		

> I'm allergic to food that doesn't taste very good.


 
Me toooo!!


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jul 12, 2006)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> I'm not allergic to any foods, but I am allergice to, don't laugh, cold temperatures. So sometimes when I eat something really cold, like ice cream, my lips, tongue and mouth will swell. Anything that touches something cold, swells. Not such a good thing living in the Chicago area!


 
My son had this problem when we lived in Ely MN (talk about cold).  The doc called it "cold urticaria", told him to take benadryl, and also told us to watch him for other symptoms of auto immune disease.

Food allergies for me--I haven't had one for a long long time, but McDonalds milk shakes used to make me cough.  No other milk shakes, just McD's.


----------



## Human (Aug 7, 2006)

Allergic to beef but not smoked meat which is made from corned beef. It must be how it is prepared that the ingredient(s) I am allergic to is removed.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 7, 2006)

Very allergic to melons -- can't eat even a small amount; 

Somewhat allergic to mango, papaya, pineapple and other tropical fruit -- I eat them in small amounts anyway.

Eggplant makes my tongue swell up -- I hate it so it's not a problem.


----------



## Charlotte (Aug 13, 2006)

*Allergies...*

Two weeks ago I went for testing, first time in over 20 years... I knew about the environmental ones, as well as the pollen ones... and the mold ones... 

I also knew about the hazelnut/filbert allergy and the corn and tomato allergy. I had had reactions to those several times in my life.

I was also tested for the most common allergies and several came up: mainly the corn one which was very high, then a milder allergy to egg yolk, whole cow's milk, flaxseed and cottonseed.

The allergist had me come back for further food testing, I was there 3 days ago.  I am now instructed to stay completely away for one entire year to start with, from the entire corn family, from hazelnuts/filberts, and the entire nightshades family, which is called the Potato family and includes potato, vodka, tomato, eggplant, paprika, cayenne pepper, chili, capsicum, bell pepper... Oh and also the entire Mustard family, which includes mustard, cabbage, cauliflower, broccoli, rutabaga, brussel sprouts, turnip, kale, radish, horseradish, watercress, and CANOLA OIL - this last one was quite a surprise until I started reading up about it...

Some of those were not really surprises for me but others were...


----------



## haminiham (Nov 18, 2006)

I used to have an allergic reaction to shrimp... but now it's gone.


----------



## attie (Nov 18, 2006)

haminiham said:
			
		

> I used to have an allergic reaction to shrimp... but now it's gone.


Interesting, do you happen to live near the sea and recall getting a bad dose of Sandfly [midgie] bites? This can cause what you describe, their toxin seems to effect that part of your immune system but leaves your body in time. To kick start it again is to get a few bites at a time and eat one or two shrimp at a time. Give it twelve months first before starting.


----------



## SusanHarper (Nov 19, 2006)

I am allergic to peach peelings, I can eat the peachs without touch the peeling (thanks to my hubby).

I am allergic to nuts too.

Best regards.

Susan


----------



## Claire (Nov 20, 2006)

Good Grief, MM.  Yes, I have known people allergic to cold temps.  Also knows folks allergic to -- yes, sunshine.  Ironically, the people allergic to sunshine lived in California or Florida or Hawaii, and the person I know who is allergic to cold lives here.  Luckily I'm not allergic to anything food-wise (allergic to some detergents and other skin allergies).  BUT I thought this was a story you would like.  An acquaintance of mine worked for Jenny Craig many years ago.  She had a client who had a child who was allergic to almost any food you can imagine.  The poor child could only eat a very few items.  His doctor told her that it was strange, that it was a malady that they found sometimes in incestuous families in very small, remote communities.  The woman was infuriated.  Went home and told her mother about it, very angry.  Her mother looked guilty and said something to the effect of, "I'm sorry you didn't know about grandma and grandpa..."  She had no idea, but in fact, her family had intermarried.  this isn't about normal allergies, but extreme cases like that woman's, which is sad, because if you don't catch it early, the child can get sick and die.  I get very angry at people, who, over the years, tell me they are allergic to something because they don't like it.  I've never forced anyone to eat anything in my life, but I also don't like being bated.  I make a good, healthy, meal.  You don't want to eat it, don't.  If you are truly allergic (and believe me, I've dealt with anaphylactic shock, not from my cooking but from bee stings), tell me.  If you just don't like something and I'm making a big meal, well, heck, keep your mouth shut and don't eat it.


----------



## Michelemarie (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks for your sympathy Claire.  I have learned to live with my cold allergy.  Before I knew I had it I was rushed to the ER because I was going into shock, lots of shots later I was fine - lots of hives, swelling and unconsciousness.  I know about it and manage it much better, though.  Sometimes I can take a benadryl before an outside activity (shoveling snow for my dad who had a heart attack) and be ok.  Funny how our bodies work.  My daughter developed an allergy to some foods - peanuts, potatoes, etc.  All of a sudden, she started not liking mashed potatoes, sweet potatoes, any kind of potato or peanut stuff, pb&j, etc. We later found she had a slight allergy to them.  The allergist said that sometimes that is the body's way of protecting itself - here I thought she was just being picky, shame on me! I agree with you, I know people who say they are allergic to things they don't like. Shame on them - if they knew the inconveniences that come with allergies (of all sorts), they should be thankful they are not allergic and just say no thank you!


----------



## auroravioletta (Dec 22, 2006)

Hi! I'm new here, and mostly getting into cooking now -because- of my food allergies and intolerances. I am mildly allergic to dairy (won't kill me, but makes me cough and get congested, plus your standard lactose intolerance symptoms for even the lactose-free stuff), and have intolerances to potato (used in everything, by the way!) and any kind of refined sugar. I used to think the dairy was just an inolerance, but I'm fairly certain it's an allergy now that I've experimented with all the (completely inneffective) lactose aids. 

While I will say I would never tell someone I was allergic to something just because I didn't like to eat it, I do generally refer to my dietary restrictions as allergies even though most of them technically aren't. For one, explaining what a food intolerance is gets old. And also, I find that most people really don't take the restrictions seriously unless they hear the word allergy. They say, "oh, a little sugar won't kill you" or "It won't hurt any if I cook this in butter, will it?" And they act as if I'm following a strict diet just to be inconvenient. Strictly speaking, it won't kill me.... but I will suffer for it. So I say allergy and avoid the tummyaches, bloat, and hour-long trips to the bathroom...

(Of course, I also try to be as helpful as I can. I pack my own food when I'm going places, and I keep my mouth shut if I can get away with just eating the salad.)


----------



## lilcutie (Feb 20, 2008)

im allergic to sucrose it sucks big time!!


----------



## CeliacFamilyCook (Feb 21, 2008)

Foodwise I'm only allergic to eggs.  I am (was?) lactose intollerant, but lately I've been able to handle it.  My DH has Celiac's disease and is lactose intollerant and our kids are showing the symptoms of both.  It can be very hard explaining the difference between an intollerance and an allergy.  Fortunately I am the cook in the family and have been able to prove to our extended families that you can still eat tasty food even when you have to cut out eggs, dairy, and gluten.


----------



## Bilby (Feb 21, 2008)

I am allergic to sulphurs (dried food, white wine/champagne - but not red wine), avocadoes, mangoes, rosemary, gin (and therefore probably juniper berries) and some other food that I can't recall right now.  When I developed kidney failure, some things that I was allergic/intollerant to I was able to ingest without problem.  Oh and the rosemary allergy only arose post-failure.  Since the transplant, the white wine/champagne has returned and the rosemary one hasn't left but I haven't tried anything else yet.  According to the dermatlogist testing, I am also allergic to mould (which maybe why I can smell it growing on bread days before it starts to appear), cockroaches (ain't that one a shame!!!), grasses, dust and cats.  Figure the cats one can't be that serious or I have cured myself thru over exposure as I have had up to eight cats in the house at one time for over a year and currently have six!  A herbalist I also went to said that I was allergic to washing powders that have petrochemicals in them but as I don't use very much of the stuff, I haven't worried about that one too much but when I am in the hospital, I have in the past broken out in rashes from their linen.

As I permanently live on steroids now, I can be a little freer with some of these things as the steroids supress any reaction except severe ones.  At least all of my allergies are easily avoided, not like gluten or sugar etc.


----------



## ~emz~ (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm allergic to peanuts and products.


----------



## redkitty (Feb 22, 2008)

Its must be so hard to have a gluten allergy, it's in so many foods.  I do notice many products now advertised as gluten-free.  Our big chain grocery store here has a whole section for gluten-free.  And I have also come across many food bloggers who are gluten-free and have some fantastic recipes.


----------



## radhuni (Feb 22, 2008)

I am allergic to brinjals, prawns, shrimps and lobsters


----------



## Inferno (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm slightly allergic to corn. By that, I don't mean I get an anaphylactic reaction to corn but if I eat it, then I have to go to the bathroom more frequently. It's a stupid allergy since I love corn...


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 24, 2008)

I think I'm slightly allergic to dark chocolate - it makes me sneeze when I eat it. But I don't let that stop me!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 3, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> I think I'm slightly allergic to dark chocolate - it makes me sneeze when I eat it. But I don't let that stop me!



I always knew you were no quitter!


----------

